
What I saw in Syria - gshrikant
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/10/world/middleeast/syria-road-trip.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
mladenkovacevic
I love this format. Just a photographer and a few brief observations is so
much more in touch with the truth than multi-thousand word editorials weaving
anonymous sources, personal opinions, outside influences and straight up lies.

------
hourislate
I hope piece comes to these people and their country.

In this day of the Internet, Science and Discovery, conflict seems so
pointless.

